# For all ex clomid users .......



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya Guys, 

I'm now on my 10th cycle of clomid and feel like I'm never going to get my BFP while on it. I'm back to see my gynea next month and if no BFP by then, then its off to IVF for us.

I'm just wondering (and looking for a bit of hope I suppose) How many cycles of clomid did you have alltogether and what was your final outcome BFP or BFN? I think I'm just wondering if it really can work after all this time.  

I have enabled the poll so you can vote twice, Once for the amount of clomid you took and once for your final outcome.

Thanks  
Nicky x x x


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

I have voted but what I will say as a caveat is that we were told it would not work because of severe MF IF

CLare


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

It took 7 cycles for me on 50mg

Siobhan x


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

I was on my 9th cycle of 50mg when we conceived Zak, but I did actually have a break the month before not sure if that made a difference but thought I would tell you all the same! 

Good luck sweetie   

Loads of love

Shezza 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S I am not technically an ex clomid user as I plan to use it again when we ttc again!


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Niky,

Sorry didn't vote but I did fell pregnant on clomid (dosage 50) second cycle, but MC at 7 weeks.  Continued taking clomid for another 3 months didn't fall pregnant.  Dosage was increased to 100 for 3 months still didn't fall preganant again.

Doctor didn't understand why it worked once but wouldn't work again!!  I believe after MC  I got adhesions.

Anne


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Nicky

I have voted, I took 6 moths and all negative.  Just started my first cycle of IVF, fingers crossed.

Best of luck to you
Love Shaz xxx


----------

